# Endpoint is gonna be the death of me (IIS problem)



## LostGamer (Nov 14, 2003)

OK, so my boss decided that we needed Symantec Endpoint. SBS 2003

So it got installed.

In IIS, remote workplace doesn't work. And I can't see Endpoint manager.

I need to get remote workplace up and running, and gain access to Endpoint manager.

Anyone ever run into this issue?


----------



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

Can you explain it a little bit more? do you have multiple offices? or only one office? 
During the installation of SEP, Did you had problem setting up your SEP manager?


----------



## LostGamer (Nov 14, 2003)

It's just the one office.

The problem is, I didn't install it. And I have to fix it remotely without any media or what he did, so I don't know what problems he ran into installing it, and I can't re-install it so I can see what happens. And he can't explain to me what he did or even exactly what he wants.

As I don't know enough about Endpoint, I don't know if he's trying to get the management console in IIS or he just couldn't find it on the desktop (I put a shortcut to the console on the server's desktop). Furthermore, I can't get ahold of him so I'm left just trying to put it everywhere and one of them will be what he was after.

If I can get IIS remote manager back in IIS, everything will be golden I think. But as I have zero experience with IIS (I prefer Apache), I'm not real versed in it.


----------



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

are you able to remotely log into the server? if not, you can register at logmein.com (its FREE!) and get him to install the remote program. Once it's install you can rmoet to the server and look at what he's trying to do. 
If you need installation file, you can download it from https://licensing.symantec.com/acctmgmt/index.jsp?clearForm=true&localeStr=en_US
register the serial code and you can access to the newest installation file. *Note* it's better to install the software from the website because the CDs don't have the newest updated installation files. 
I installed SEP about an year ago. From what I remembered, there's nothing special you have to do with IIS, it should be all explained in the installation. Maybe he's still in the middle of the installation?
I attached a zip file with a picture of my start menu showing the SEP Management console. Hope that helps.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

SEPM installs itself if you just go to https://server:port. So find out your server and port and you will get the SEPM client loaded on your machine. If you can't get that far what problem are you having?


----------



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

any updates?


----------

